# I used to be a BUCKS fan



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

but the coach ****ed that team up.......2 yrs ago this team was amazing the big three could do no wrong.......they should've went to the Finals......They were better than the Sixers

when are they going to fire George Karl






Sorry but Im just plain bored


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

I never liked the Bucks.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

The only reason I ever cheered for the Bucks is because of Ray Allen. Now that he's gone, I no longer like this team. George Karl sucks. He owes his success to Ray, and before, Payton.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> The only reason I ever cheered for the Bucks is because of Ray Allen. Now that he's gone, I no longer like this team. George Karl sucks. He owes his success to Ray, and before, Payton.


lol exactly me too, even though when Ray was on teh team I called myself a Bucks fan.......I guess I am kinda that way with teh Sonics now, but still dude, Karl just SUCKS!


----------

